# question about certificates/diplomas



## domy (Sep 19, 2006)

Hello everyone, 
I have a question... are you required to have a diploma of some sort or certificate in order to open a pastry shop/bakery or even deli in the US? thanks very much for any info you all have on this and hope I have posted in the right forum.
domy


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

The only paperwork you need are lots of dollars. :lol:


----------



## domy (Sep 19, 2006)

hee hee...


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Ha ha! I love it! "Little Green Diplomas" will get you everywhere!!!:lol:


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

You Do Not Need Any Diploma From Any School In Any State That I Know Of. However Most States And/or Municipalities Require Some Sought Of Health Department Certificate, Or Food Handlers Licens. Yo Do However Need Enough Money Behind You To Open And Be Able Not To Draw A Salary For A While. Good Luck Chefedb


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

You Do Not Need Any Diploma From Any School In Any State That I Know Of. However Most States And/or Municipalities Require Some Sought Of Health Department Certificate, Or Food Handlers Licens. Yo Do However Need Enough Money Behind You To Open And Be Able Not To Draw A Salary For A While. Good Luck Chefedb


----------



## annie (Mar 22, 2002)

After googling for servsafe, I came up with a website NRAEF: ServSafe Food Safety Training and Certification
Other states might have their own food handling/safety programs. Just check with the local health inspector or the state department of Health.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

In our county, "food safety and handling certification" entails a two hour class, a cute cartoon movie about germs, and a quiz at the end that you'd have to have an IQ of 5 not to pass.:smiles:

Basically though, what Annie is saying is right....you do need a food handler's permit to work with food in almost any county and state that I know of. Some counties require more rigid training.....some don't. One county I lived in required that you pass the quiz and that's it......now the one I'm in requires the class every time no matter how well you do on the quiz.


----------



## breton beats (Feb 21, 2007)

The health permit is (if it is required) is required by anyone who works with food or thinks about food, regarless of ownership. Some states (mine) does require a more advance food safety class unless you can prove that you are fairly knowledgable about food safey.

Now about diplomas. No of course not. However if you are applying for a loan from a bank you will have to prove that you have sufficiant amount of training and experience to make the enterprise work and a diploma is _one_ way of showing _some_. Some insurance companies might also care.

Is this purely a academic question? Unless you have money to burn, (or are just expanding here in the US)I would have to suggest that if you are asking the question, that you should spend some more time in the industry/culture before embarking on your own. Talent and skill in baking/cooking is only about 10% of what it takes to surrive and succed. Even pure business is not enough. It is easy to fail when you are unfamiliar with the nuances and culture of the environment that you operating in. I am not trying to be mean. I am the biggest advocate for business ownership, but I want people to succeed. Opening with a store front is very different from working from your home in many aspects


----------

